# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم التابلت الصينى سوفت ويير(Chinese Tablet)  rom gt i8190 صيني مساعدة

## issalhi

السلام عليكم 
rom gt i8190 صيني مساعدة 
الله يجازيكم بخير

----------


## salihmob

ما هي مشكلة الهاتف فس الاساس

----------


## issalhi

شكرا على الرد 
مشكلة الهاتف imei
w camera +batrie+لا يدخل وضع الروم

----------

